
Stay home science project: Enlarge gummy bears to reveal the secrets of osmosis - WaitWaitWha
https://www.popsci.com/story/diy/osmosis-gummy-bears/
======
tlarkworthy
My wife made a whole YouTube series on fun experiments you can do with young
kids. This one creates beautiful art by utilizing syphoning and chromatography
on toilet roll using normal colored pens!
[https://youtu.be/U41HIDxertg?t=149](https://youtu.be/U41HIDxertg?t=149)

The USP of the videos is to create something the kids want to watch in
parallel to the adult learning the experiment. It tries to avoid the split
attention and bored kids you get when following experiment notes. Also she
avoids difficult ingredients

~~~
MikeTheGreat
"something the kids want to watch in parallel to the adult learning the
experiment"

This is brilliant, and exactly what I'm looking for. There's so much good
stuff out there, but I need to figure it out first and then walk my (young)
kids through it.

Much thanks to your wife for making these, and you for posting it here!

I skimmed the video so I've got an idea of what/how to pitch it to my kids and
I'm hoping we can do this later today. Wish me luck! :)

~~~
tlarkworthy
Good luck! Let us know how it goes!

~~~
MikeTheGreat
The good news: The video was awesome. It got their attention, it was easy to
follow, and I could also see what needed to happen after.

The bad news: I did a bad job pitching it. In retrospect I should have waited
until they were bored. What I did was excitedly show it to them even though
they were hoping to do other things.

D'oh!!!!!!

I might give it another shot, but I think I missed the window :(

~~~
tlarkworthy
Maybe try a different video. The paper cutting one is popular too, and u only
need scissors, pens and paper:
[https://youtu.be/-_QgA767lvw](https://youtu.be/-_QgA767lvw)

------
nzealand
I tried getting an egg inside an impossibly narrow mouthed glass container by
soaking it in vinegar for a few days.

The vinegar dissolved the shell very efficiently, but it also swelled the size
of the egg by maybe 25%.

~~~
saagarjha
[https://twitter.com/chipspopandabar/status/11544814373088829...](https://twitter.com/chipspopandabar/status/1154481437308882945)

------
gus_massa
About #6: Measure each bear and write it down, but also takes photos,
preferably the three bears in the same photo with a ruler and a coin for
scale. For bonus points do this each hour.

I don't like that the recipe is too loose with the concentration of the salt.
I tried to look at the numbers an 1 tablespoon is not enough to get a
saturated solution. (I need 5 in my approximate calculations.) I'd prefer to
use a saturated solution, because it's better to reproduce the result. It may
be too much for the bear. (The saturation level changes with temperature, but
let's ignore that.)

~~~
oh_sigh
Any cook should know that a simple volume measurement of salt is useless - eg
1 tbsp of kosher flake salt is way less salt than 1 tbsp table salt

~~~
dddddaviddddd
Mass would be more accurate.

~~~
gus_massa
Mass is too difficult for a DIY recipe, specially for small amounts of things
or for unusual items. I think it's fine to say "1 tablespoon of salt", but for
a small increase of reproducibility I'd prefer a saturated solution.

Here in Argentina the cooking recipes we don't use "cups", we instead use mass
for some materials, like flour or sugar, 200 grams of flour is something like
a small glass or something. You can buy a measuring glass that has the marks
for the common cooking elements like sugar, flour, water, ... assuming a
standard density.

Also, the cooking books have a very inaccurate conversion table that says how
many grams has a glass full of each material. (For an ideal glass of 250ml
probably, my glasses are bigger, something like 300ml or 350ml, so I have to
fix the numbers.)

------
marshray
All I see are "Sponsored Links by Taboola".

~~~
tobr
All I see are two layers of requests that they would please like to violate my
privacy. Not surprised to hear that there are Taboola links somewhere
underneath.

